# Next summer, living aboard with 3 year old.



## MauiPunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Next July we are going to be living aboard in Boston Harbor with our 3-year old on our sailboat for the month. I am excited, and nervous at the same time. She is going to have to get used to wearing that life jacket 24/7. I am going to work over the winter to get the boat prepped. Looking forward to reading through the suggestions in this forum. Cheers.


----------



## austintoday (Nov 12, 2013)

Infants and young kids are at a higher risk for hypothermia, so if you are taking a baby on a boat, just take a few extra precautions to keep your baby warm. Keep safe!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

At three she'll be quite mobile.. are you planning to add netting along the lifelines and stanchions? I'm guessing you'll have a tall companionway - can she negotiate it on her own yet?

Fortunately most boats (esp the vintage of ours) have very few sharp corners below.. but if you have a bulkhead type of cabin heater you'll want to keep her away from that when it's on. Our son (and now his daughter) grew up on boats, we never had a mishap or an accidental overboard.. when they grow up with it it's 'normal' and they adapt quickly. I'm sure that until she got to preschool our granddaughter had no idea that every kid didn't go sailing every weekend...


----------



## PuraVida (Jan 15, 2014)

As far as heat, I suggest a ceramic space heater. They are very safe and a very small one can heat the boat quite well provided that you have shore power. I am so glad that you are getting her introduced to the life style so early. We have 7 y/o boys who are absolutely nuts for sailing and this summer well, be living on the boat in northern Great Lakes. You will find the developmentally there are so many advantages. My boys already are learning about weather, navigation and seamanship. We always have activities for the boys, board games, their favorite (smaller) toys and loads of their books. We have used this opportunity to teach them about the geography and history of the Great Lakes. Best of luck and safe passage
Robert


----------

